# Alex and Sam's Journal (I'm Alex, the horse is Sam)



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Introduction 
To start, I'll say a bit about myself to this publicly viewable jornal. I'm thirteen, love horses and writing about horses, drawing, (i'm not that great), Breyer horses, swimming, rock climbing, and my best friend Sasha. 
 Last Week
I acted in a skit for a bible camp out here in timbuckthree. So, we didn't ride at all, since we had our eight-seater landcruiser SUV full of kids that we bused around until 12:30 in the afternoon. Saturday Sasha came over with her little sister Denise. Denise broke her arm a few weeks pryor to our sleepover, so she had her arm in a cast. We slept on an old matress in our upstairs loft, next to the metal railing, and Denise was thumping her cast against the railing. We couldn't fall asleep, because Denise forgot her stuffed cat. I don't know how many times Denise pinched me and all three of us went into a fit of giggles! 

Sunday
The next morning before church we went to visit the horses, William and *****. They belong to our neighbors, so gas prices (and horse matinence prices) don't really affect our riding schedule(It only takes two minutes to drive over there!) Oh, and how dirty the horses were!! The field that they are in is very wet, and there's still standing water now, in the middle of summer! We could see *****, looking over William's back to see us driving down the driveway!! ***** is a black tb, with a blaze and two hind socks. William is a bay tb, with a small star in the middle of his forehead. My dad met the horses, and mom still wants to take him for a trail ride! 

After church, my mom and I met my friend Sasha and her family at the Grants Pass Downs for the horse races. We saw qh races and tb races. We only watched five (I think) of the nine races, but it was fun. One filly bumped into the rail, and we noticed the leather flaps the pony-ers horses wore over their shoulders, and how buff the riders were in their right hand from ponying those jacked up tb's! 

 Monday, June 30th 2008
Yesterday was uneventful. We went grocery shopping, stopped at the Horse Blanket and got more saddle soap and rubber rein stops. 

Tuesday July 1st 
I've just started this post today, so I wrote down the things that happened in their day catagories. Today? Hmmm.....I'll see if We watch Black Beauty. Lots of smoke here in Oregon from Nor Cal wildfires. Other than that, boring . . . . boring . . . . writing on my newest story . . . . boring . . . . .lunch . . . . I wanna go riding.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Wednesday July 2nd  

We went riding, and took my two little brothers on a trail ride double. Willie and Sam did really good, until my brother who was riding with me wanted to run to catch up with William, mom, and my other brother. I finally relented. I asked Sam for trot, and he readily picked it up. When I asked him for canter, he did, but he kicked up his heels with the extra weight on his hips. No injuries, we all lived. 

Thursday July 3rd 

Boring today. Packing for a camping trip on the coast tomorrow . . . Grandma has a place in crescent city, and we're camping in her yard.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Havn't been on here in a while..... sorry! Nothing special . .....The horses are doing great - Oh, the horse's owner said a neighbor saw a cougar just across the road. But get this: When she said that, I worried about the horses. William and Buck, the paint, are perfectly capable of running, but Sam is the lazy, more 'vulnerable' horse, because of sensitive feet. But he can run: him and William like to race, so I was more worried about the horses, since my friend's horse got attacked by a cougar. The horse's owner was more worried about my brothers than the horses!! Oh, some people......


----------

